# Fish oil supplements and Vitamins..any recommendations?



## Vanisland (Jun 22, 2007)

Does anyone have any brands that they recommend more than others? I was reading that the fish liver oils are maybe not the way to go as the liver passes all the toxins in the fish. Mylo currently eats a raw grainless salmon/veggie diet http://www.nrgpetproducts.com/maxim.html but I'm thinking it may not hurt to supplement some oils for joint health.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Salmon oil = we gave that to one of our dogs for years. I don't know if it helped his joints, but I think it helped clear up his hot spot problems. He used to lick his legs because of his ED and he had a nasty hotspot there that would not heal. That went away after we started the Salmon oil. 

Glucosamine/Chondroitin/MSM - I'm giving Jacks something that provides all three and in the amounts that "might" be helpful. Offhand, my vet said that for an adult golden 1000 to 1200 mg of glucosamine is necessary. 

Ester C (I haven't done this and don't know the dosage amounts offhand, but others advise doing it and I might start) - to support joint health

Cranberry Juice - supports kidneys and prevents infections


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Omega 3s in fish oil (yes, body oil, not liver oil) are the one supplement recommended across the board according to a local sports medicine vet. She recommends 300 mg combined EPA/DHA per 10 lbs of body weight. We use the same oil for them as we do.... the liquid Carlsons Finest Fish Oil. It has a very high EPA DHA level.


----------



## Vanisland (Jun 22, 2007)

Thank you guys


----------



## Garfield (Apr 7, 2009)

As supplements are not regulated, always look into the sourcing, purity, and processing (that goes for any you take as well). For fish oil, I like the Nordic Natural Omega 3 Pet for its effectiveness, purity and optimum EPA/DHA balance.


----------



## Starfire5 (Apr 23, 2010)

I really know nothing about all this, but I was wondering if you can give them flax seed oil instead of the salmon oil. I am suspecting that 9 year old Bianca is allergic to fish and have removed all fish from her diet (yeah, try to find a food without fish! Ha!). I've stopped giving her the salmon oil but have wondered about the flax seed oil. Anyone know or have any opinions?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Starfire5 said:


> I really know nothing about all this, but I was wondering if you can give them flax seed oil instead of the salmon oil. I am suspecting that 9 year old Bianca is allergic to fish and have removed all fish from her diet (yeah, try to find a food without fish! Ha!). I've stopped giving her the salmon oil but have wondered about the flax seed oil. Anyone know or have any opinions?


 
Unfortunately, the omega 3s in flax are not available to dogs. It has to go through a conversion process which they cannot do. I'll see if I can find an article about it.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

IslandicPure Salmon Oil - in a no fuss squirt bottle no less.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Here is Dr Messonier's article ( which I just posted in the wrong thread..... DUH-OH)



> Here is Dr. Messonier's article
> 
> 
> Quote:
> ...


----------



## Starfire5 (Apr 23, 2010)

Penny & Maggie's Mom, I just saw your post with the article. Thanks so much for posting that! I'm not sure what I'll do now, since I strongly suspect Bianca is allergic to fish - as is our cat, Helen. Trying to find a cat food without fish has been a nightmare! Then when things were humming along just fine, my holistic pet food store STOPPED carrying the one food the cat can eat. Luckily I found another store that carries it.

But finding something for Bianca is turning out to be more of a challenge. I am suspecting that she has a systemic yeast problem. I am thinking about switching her to a raw diet (at least for a while) to see if that helps. Or else, it's off to the doggie dermatologist ($$$) which I don't really want to do if I can get her problems under control with diet and supplements.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Isn't there a concern about mercury in a salmon-heavy diet?


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

There definitely is this concern in humans and I would suspect for pets also. A previous post mentioned using Icelandic Pure salmon oil which I use also. They give an entire list of ingredients as well as their processing to exclude toxins, including heavy metals such as mercury. I think it is important that any fish or salmon oil supplements used should be those free of mercury.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

2golddogs said:


> There definitely is this concern in humans and I would suspect for pets also. A previous post mentioned using Icelandic Pure salmon oil which I use also. They give an entire list of ingredients as well as their processing to exclude toxins, including heavy metals such as mercury. I think it is important that any fish or salmon oil supplements used should be those free of mercury.


I'll keep this in mind when I finally break down and start giving Jacks ooky salmon supplement. 

Before this I generally went off the theory that if the label advertises "wild salmon" used, then that is a good thing. 

As mentioned earlier... it did help my older dog. If not his joints (he didn't need NSAIDS other than random aspirins, though his elbow joints were horrible - but I wasn't sure if that was the fishy stuff or glycoflex helping), then definitely clearing up his hotspots.


----------

